# Wanting to get Mia into agility.



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I really want to get into a dog sport. I have since I have.been on dog forums and see the fun aspect of it. I'm not competeive unless it comes to my dog. Now that I have Mia I have been weighing the options. She's got what it takes in my opinion. While I do see big dogs she is smaller and trim, super agile,has the speed and stamina. 

Here are ne problems
-she gets scared easily little things make her freeze. I've heard agility is a big confidence booster for dogs. 

-she listen okay but I need to put a lot more training on her.

-I'm 16 and like everything else I don't know if you have to be 18. 

-I've looked and can't find any agility clubs or events near me. If anyone needs to know my location ill tell it. 


Any starting out tips and advice is welcome. Oh and something else whole I want to compete I'm mainly in it for the fun of it. If I see Mia does not enjoy it I will pull her out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Can you PM me where you are? I can ask around. There's someone on my other board who always seems to have club ideas.

I'm sure it depends on the club as far as age rules go but we have a couple kids who compete or just train at ours. One has an insane little border collie. I know you have to have a parent or legal guardian sign your waiver but you may need an adult to come with you, I'm not sure. The girl with the BC's mom also takes classes so not sure there... I'd ask around.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Okay thanks! Also Mia is a mid lab/heeler. So she has no akc papers does she need them to compete? If so how do I get them? 

Also are there rules for being un-altered? I do not plan in getting Mia fixed until after her first heat maybe second. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

You have too many PM's ,lol. But I'm in Strasburg,Illinois. Since it is such a small village it may be easier to go off Shelbyville,Illinois or effingham,Illinois. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It depends on what venue you are wanting to compete in. There's many in the US- AKC is a big one but there's also NADAC, USDAA, CPE, TDAA, etc. I wouldn't worry about that though as it will usually take 1-2 years of training before you're ready to trial. Some people just take classes for fun too! 

If you want to do AKC agility you'll need to register your dog with AKC canine partner's listing. And in order to get a canine partner's I think the dog has to be altered. Now if you were doing USDAA, you'd need to register with the USDAA and there's no rules about altered or not. 

Didn't know my PM box was full, sorry! I'll ask around.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Ah, okay! Thank you!


----------

